

The weird metaphysics when states try to tax digital goods - lnguyen
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2015/05/08/can-you-touch-an-electron-the-weird-metaphysics-when-states-try-to-tax-digital-goods/

======
tekromancr
“When I download music, and when I listen to music online, and when I buy a
CD, ultimately I want the same thing,” Kirkell said.

“Shouldn’t that all be taxed in the exact same way?”

No, it isn't. And, no, you shouldn't.

When you have a physical good, you can loan it out or resell it. While doing
the same thing with digital good is a violation of the DMCA and a felony. If
there is a applicable service tax, perhaps that is acceptable, but it sure as
hell isn't a "tangible good".

